# SIM 180 & G220 vs BMW E90 335D Coupe......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.........:wave:

Back in the UK now and it seems a long time ago since I was around detailing anything to be honest but here is a detail I completed a couple of days before heading off the the USA.........:car:

The car in question is owned by Seb, who you may or may not remember bought his Shogun to me just after Xmas:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=147983

The Shogun has since has it's wheels freshly refurbished and has been doing some travelling over Europe, Seb has always said how easy it was to clean now after the detail and I was un aware he would be changing his other car so soon.........:thumb:

Seb's other motor is a VW Bora and this has been changed for a BMW E90 335D Coupe........:doublesho

I met Seb through a good friend of Briskoda and Simon got back in touch to tell be about Seb's BMW, it's arrival and when could we get together, in this instance the car was collected from the dealer on the Saturday and arrived at the unit on Sunday morning looking as follows:



























































































*The Detail Process:*

Jules I am afraid in this instance was working again but Simon and Seb were keen to lend a hand, that was until it started raining..........:lol:

The wheels as you can see from the first pics looked in great condition but as always I wanted to get them off the car, so time to get them off and onto the RimMat:



















Rinsing first:



















Megs Wheel Brightner was applied and aggitated with a Wheel Schmitt and a Detailer Brush:



















The front's received the same treatment:




























AS Tardis was used in certian places to remove small amounts of Tar but it was clear after the first wheel that they had been refurbished recently.

The wheel was rinsed and then dried with a Waffle Weave drying towel:










Then it was time for Seb to get involved and coat the wheel with some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:



















This was then buffed off with a micrrfibre cloth.

I was at this point attending to the Passenger Front Wheel Arch - Before:










This was rinsed first and then some Megs APC applied:



















This was aggitated with a Megs Large Brush and the AG Wheel Brush:










Rinsed:










Leaving the following:



















Moving onto completing the other wheels and arches we discovered what would turn out to be a common problem on these motor's that you may have seen on 'Watchdog':




























That's right people, a nice cracked rim with what appears to be some un-even scrubbing of the inner edge of the tyre wall, not ideal on your recently purchased car..........:doublesho

Seb was quickly onto the phone to resolve this issue as he was not happy, it was also evident that evey wheel had been refurbed and not brilliantly done either, wheel weights had been painted over and even a wheel weight put on top or a wheel weight........:doublesho










Little I could do in this situation and I guess in this instance Seb was thankful for me removing the wheels to notice these problems........:thumb:

Back with the detail and the rain had stopped so time to get the car even more wet.......:detailer:

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:




























Then foamed:





































While the foam was dwelling I went around the car with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush attending to some specific areas - Door Shuts, Grilles, etc:




























The car was then rinsed and re-foamed:



















Then into the wash bucket with a Lambswool Wash Mitt and washed a few panels:




























Then into the rinse bucket:










Then this process was repeated over the rest of the car:










I then rinsed the car:



















It was then time to clay the car so I used some Elite Fine Poly Clay with Megs Last Touch as lube:



















Not too many contaminents:










Lower panels did however yield more:




























Another rinse after claying:










Then with the rain coming down again Seb moved the car inside the unit:










I then applied some Megs Last Touch:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and at this point some swirling and scratches were evident:














































Now to speed things up a little for the rest of the day the plan was for me to go around each panel working with the SIM 180 using a cutting combination and Simon would then follow me around with the G220 using a finishing combination, Seb would attend to the interior and some of the finer details, he was a little keen so started on the exhausts - Before:



















Working with some Autosol, Wirewool and Microfibre Cloth:



















After:



















I had meanwhile been taping up the car with some 3M 3434 tape:



















I started to work on the bonnet as this would allow Seb to work on the interior to start with, I worked with the SIM 180 using a 3M Green Cutting Pad and some Megs 105:



















This worked well but I just wanted to see if the Megs Burgundy Pad would make any difference so tried that:










This left me with the following:










Before:










After:










I didn't take anymore pics of specific before and afters on various panels, the paintwork was typically BMW tough and I spent longer than usualy trying to cut through as much of the defects as possible with Simon refining after me using the G220 some Megs 205 on a 3M Finishing Pad:



















Meanwhile Seb was busy working away on the interior now with Henry:



















After a dust and hoover, to be fair the interior was in great condition, Seb then moved onto using some Gliptone Leather Cleaner and Conditioner via Applicator Pads on the Leather:










Simon and I had managed to get to the rear of the car at this point:










Then after a quick turn around and to check our work outside we continued on the front end:




























Seb even took over for a while on the G220:










After all the machining it was clear a rinse down was required:










Back outside and into the dry the car looked as follows:





































The car was then rinsed:




























I then asked for the engine to be run and as the engine bay was also in great condition I just opted for a rinse down to remove the dust:



















Some pre-LSP beading:



















Some Megs Last Touch was then applied:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















Back inside the unit I opted for the Zaino process so so time for an application of Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










This was followed by a Z6 Wipedown:



















Then the first of two applications of Z2 via an Applicator Pad with another Z6 Wipedown inbetween:



















Health and Safety always my main concern, :lol:, time for a mop up:










Then finally a Z8 Wipedown:



















Simon applied some AS Highstyle via a Paintbrush to the tyres:




























I then applied some 303 Aerospace Protectant to the engine bay and buffed off with a Microfibre Cloth:




























I then cleaned all the glass with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths:



















Not a fan of dealer stickers so that went:



















Followed by a tidy up with the Wonder Bonnet:



















Door lock was attended too with some Megs APC and a Cotton Wool Bud:










*The Results:*

*Indoor:*


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Outside:*













































































































Many thanks to Seb and Simon for their support on this detail, it was a long day in the end but I think that Seb was happy with the results..........:thumb:

Do like this BMW's nice shape and the wheels on this particular model do work well in my opinion, also a big fan of the colour, just a shame about the name.........:doublesho

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.......


----------



## Heavertron (Mar 31, 2010)

Great work as always :thumb: I have a friends M5 in the same colour to assist with at the weekend. I think It's gonna be a long day as I only have a G220 :wall:


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Good job, and a lovely looking car.

Can I ask where you got that 'Wonder Bonnet' from? One of those would save me some cursing when doing rear windows


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great work as usual Si....

Do you only go over the car once with the Z8?

Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

top work as usual!!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top detail once again:thumb:

The BMW came out looking awesome:argie:

Do you do a IPA wipe down before AIO?

What happened about the wheels?


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice job Mr B :thumb:

Can I ask for a bit of info on how long you spend on each stage? For example how long the process for each wheel takes and how long you spend on each arch? Also the clay stage - how long did you spend on this detail?

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The usual high standard of work mate, fantastic end result:thumb: 
Glad to see the flip flops have been replaced by some 'new age' safety boots:lol:


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

BEautiful motor. Excellent 

Great write up, thankyou for taking the time to post!


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

Excellent!!!

Where can I buy the Wonder Bonnet?


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fantastic as always


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Top job on a great looking motor.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

great feature


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one Simon, getting afew beemers in now, they'll take over from the Skodas if your not careful!! Did you end up using the 3M cutting or Megs cutting all round in the end?


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Great job mate.

The reflections of your lights on the bonnet is mental!!

Got to love the 3.0l twin turbo diesels!!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome as always :thumb:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job - looks awesome! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Do I need to comment?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Heavertron said:


> Great work as always :thumb: I have a friends M5 in the same colour to assist with at the weekend. I think It's gonna be a long day as I only have a G220 :wall:


Have fun then, you will get some good results with the G220, DA's have their uses and good level's of correction can be achieved with the right polishes, pads and technique.............:buffer:



TomV6 said:


> Good job, and a lovely looking car.
> 
> Can I ask where you got that 'Wonder Bonnet' from? One of those would save me some cursing when doing rear windows


Have a look on eBay for the Windshield Wonder..........:thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Great work as usual Si....
> 
> Do you only go over the car once with the Z8?
> 
> ...


Pretty much mate, it's expensive stuff, so just a wipedown at the end of the detail..........



Big Bru said:


> Top detail once again:thumb:
> 
> The BMW came out looking awesome:argie:
> 
> ...


Usually I do complete an IPA wipedown, I just haven't got it into my write-ups yet but will do for the next one, as for the wheels I don't know but I will find out........



Wardy said:


> Nice job Mr B :thumb:
> 
> Can I ask for a bit of info on how long you spend on each stage? For example how long the process for each wheel takes and how long you spend on each arch? Also the clay stage - how long did you spend on this detail?
> 
> ...


Good questions there Steve, I would say around 2-3 hours doing wheels and arches, then around an hour claying but this is usually not just me claying, then in total the detail goes from around 9am until 6pm depending on how various stages go, I don't try to rush but always am realisitic as too what can be achieved in this time period.............



slrestoration said:


> The usual high standard of work mate, fantastic end result:thumb:
> Glad to see the flip flops have been replaced by some 'new age' safety boots:lol:


I am sure they will be back on display mate in the better weather but these trainers will do in the mean time...............



vinesh said:


> Excellent!!!
> 
> Where can I buy the Wonder Bonnet?


As above mate..........:thumb:



ryand said:


> Nice one Simon, getting afew beemers in now, they'll take over from the Skodas if your not careful!! Did you end up using the 3M cutting or Megs cutting all round in the end?


3M cutting pad in the end Ryan, seemed to work better than the Megs one.........:buffer:



*MAGIC* said:


> Do I need to comment?


Yeah I know, what can I say, I guess I am only allowed to post details with Jules in..............:wave:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb again Simon :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

si fantastic work


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice mate:thumb:

mmm 335d..proper car that!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Great work as usual mate :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Top work as ever Simon!:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Another high standard job 

and a write up to match:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Great work as always :thumb:

Any news on what's happend about the wheels?


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent work again Si!
Off to ebay to get a wonder bonnet, I think you might have just caused a sales surge :thumb:


----------



## MikeyW (Apr 9, 2010)

Always go out of my way to read your threads dude, awesome work yet again.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*UPDATE ON WHEELS:*

Basically the car went back to BMW for two weeks (they gave him a new 635d to run about in whilst it was away) and it came back last week. It has one new alloy wheel with one new tyre (the tyres were only a few 100miles old anyway). BMW had the suspension checked over by some motorsport alignment specialist in Cambridge who ok'd the car. They've also agreed to cover the cost of a refurb of the rough rear wheel, though Seb is going to have them all done by BMW and come to some arrangement........



Blazebro said:


> Great work as always :thumb:
> 
> Any news on what's happend about the wheels?


Still awaiting to hear back mate but I will let you guys know..........:thumb:



sim L said:


> Excellent work again Si!
> Off to ebay to get a wonder bonnet, I think you might have just caused a sales surge :thumb:


I think over the last few threads I know people have bought them off eBay, maybe I should of bought a job lot and sold them on............



MikeyW said:


> Always go out of my way to read your threads dude, awesome work yet again.


Glad they are of interest to your Mikey, thanks for reading...........:wave:


----------



## X5_Sport (May 21, 2009)

Great work mate  
I always enjoy reading your write ups... maybe its because i've got a vRS and a 335 :detailer:

Oh and someone should sort out a GB for these windscreen cleaner things! I hate cleaning my rear windscreen because its awkward to clean but with this handy tool it should make the job much quicker and easier :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

X5_Sport said:


> Great work mate
> I always enjoy reading your write ups... maybe its because i've got a vRS and a 335 :detailer:
> 
> Oh and someone should sort out a GB for these windscreen cleaner things! I hate cleaning my rear windscreen because its awkward to clean but with this handy tool it should make the job much quicker and easier :thumb:


Nice collection of motor's there..........:car:

Reckon you have just got yourself the job of running the GB mate........:lol:

To be fair they are pretty cheap as chips.........


----------



## Rob_wrx (Sep 20, 2010)

great work!


----------

